# WLAN -  2. Router als AP/Bridge



## für_tim (23. März 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich benutze den TEW-431BRP von Trendnet als WLAN Router. Mein Modem steht unterm Dach (2.OG) - für die Verbindung in den Keller brauche ich noch einen AP. Hat jemand von euch generelle Erfahrung mit dem Thema bzw. konkret mit dem TEW-431? Kann man den als Bridge verwenden? Gibt es bei anderen Modellen Kompatibilitätsprobleme? Würde gerne den TEW... als 2. Router benutzen da der relativ billig ist...

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Tim C. (23. März 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe brauchst du eine zusätzliche Zwischenstelle zwischen 2. OG und Keller weil die Reichweite des Routers unter dem Dach nicht bis in den Kelle reicht, richtig?

Da ich mit WLAN "Repeating" keine Erfahrungen gemacht habe, übergebe ich die Frage, mit dieser näheren Spezifizierung wieder der Masse des Forums, so ich denn den Kern des Problem getroffen haben sollte.


----------



## für_tim (23. März 2004)

Kommt dem schonm ziemlich nah 

Hätte noch ne Frage - vergebt mir mein Unwissen - was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Bridge und einem Repeater? 
Und wieso sind alle APs nicht auch Bridges?
Und wer hat den Zivi umgebracht?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------

